# Richest People Tip the Least



## yuchangyu111 (Mar 2, 2018)

I think it's hilarious that the richest people who have me cater them in my car from their expensive hotel in Westchester NY to a fancy dinner and drive for basically minimum wage can't tip me a few dollars even though I provide great service and am always nice (have a 4.97 rating). Going to bed, and hopefully better days await!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

yuchangyu111 said:


> I think it's hilarious that the richest people who have me cater them in my car from their expensive hotel in Westchester NY to a fancy dinner and drive for basically minimum wage can't tip me a few dollars even though I provide great service and am always nice (have a 4.97 rating). Going to bed, and hopefully better days await!


I don't find that funny at all.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

That's often why they're rich.
They squeeze that money 'til the eagle grins.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Terri Lee said:


> That's often why they're rich.
> They squeeze that money 'til the eagle grins.


You really believe that?


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

yuchangyu111 said:


> I think it's hilarious that the richest people who have me cater them in my car from their expensive hotel in Westchester NY to a fancy dinner and drive for basically minimum wage can't tip me a few dollars even though I provide great service and am always nice (have a 4.97 rating). Going to bed, and hopefully better days await!


Rich are rich for a reason. They know the value of money.
With an S Class supplied by a limo co. I drive billionairs coming off their private gulfstream jets. Not a penny tip. And they love me!

Conversely, Those that can't afford to tip, tip big.
Learning anything?

According to the book "the millionaire next door" the average millionaire worth between $10ml and $20ml pays no more than $75 for a watch.
Their car of choice is a 2-3YO Acura Purchased used from a private party.
They know the value of money.

***What do they spend on?
*Real Estate, *Education and *vacations


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

yuchangyu111 said:


> the richest people who have me cater them in my car from their expensive hotel in Westchester NY to a fancy dinner and drive for basically minimum wage can't tip me a few dollars


Yep. That's why they're rich.



Terri Lee said:


> That's often why they're rich. They squeeze that money 'til the eagle grins.


Some of those guys been rich so long, they were squeezing turds out of buffalo nickles.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't find that funny at all.


But it is funny, in a sad/ironic way.

And I do agree, tipping seems to be inversely proportional to wealth. I've had blue collar workers tip me the same amount as more affluent white collar riders-- if and when they do indeed tip, and it's mostly not the wealthier ones. Just the other week on a rare evening when it was randomly raining in LA, I picked up a couple going out to dinner from Park La Brea, she had complained to him that he should not have worn his $1500 shoes because of the rain. I had gone out of my way to minimize their exposure to rain during pickup and dropoff (what can I say, I'm a nice guy ), I got tipped $3.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> When I see one in a Honda Accord with a hole in his sneaker I see an astute millionaire


I assure you I'm not a millionaire.



transporter007 said:


> the average millionaire worth between $10ml and $20ml pays no more than $75 for a watch.


I don't even own a watch. 
So yep, seems about right.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

transporter007 said:


> the average millionaire Their car of choice is a 2-3YO Acura Purchased used from a private party.


GF grew up in Charlottesville, Virginia. There was a neighbourhood there of fatcats called Johnson Village. She told me that the people who lived there drove ten year old station waggons as their daily driver.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

yuchangyu111 said:


> I think it's hilarious that the richest people who have me cater them in my car from their expensive hotel in Westchester NY to a fancy dinner and drive for basically minimum wage can't tip me a few dollars even though I provide great service and am always nice (have a 4.97 rating). Going to bed, and hopefully better days await!


I drove one of my regular customers from rye to lga tonight. I charge $125 for that. He gave me $180 cash. I have a black car business and this is outside of uber.

The problem isn't rich people because i drive plenty of them. The problem is the platform you're driving for and the type of people it attracts. Uber has these clowns trained.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> According to the book "the millionaire next door" the average millionaire worth between $10ml and $20ml pays no more than $75 for a watch.


So where does that put me, with my fancy apple watch?


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> GF grew up in Charlottesville, Virginia. There was a neighbourhood there of fatcats called Johnson Village. She told me that the people who lived there drove ten year old station waggons as their daily driver.


The station wagon has only 30,000 miles on it because we are driving their cheap asses around


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yup, old money folks can usually be found driving cars that are 10-20 years old (and cars that were very modest to begin with). My old boss owns an island - his family OWNS THEIR OWN DAMN ISLAND - and he drove an 18-year-old Volvo station wagon and his wife drove a 14-year-old minivan. I adored that about him, the fact that you'd never guess that he was worth millions.


----------



## Butterfield (Apr 23, 2017)

You also notice it more when rich people don’t tip. Scottie Pippen got a reputation and people noticed that he never tipped. They called him no-tippin Pippen.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I am afraid you are dividing people into the wrong categories.

There are rich people, And there are poor people.

There are people who tip, And there are those who don't. 

People don't get rich because they don't tip, Not tipping is not enough to get you rich. People don't stay poor because they always tip, Tipping won't break your bank overnight. 

Unfortunately, There are people who don't tip can also get rich/are born rich, And they tend to order UberX because they want to pinch every penny, And UberX is what most of us drive, Leaving us the impression that rich people do not tip. 

Those with some self respect will most likely order Select / Black / SUV, Which you will never run into since you are on the wrong platform.

If I get a X ping in those rich neighborhood at Beverley Hills, I am almost certain I won't be tipped.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> There are rich people, And there are poor people.
> 
> There are people who tip, And there are those who don't.


There.


----------

